# If you search for a name on facebook



## dodo (14 Aug 2009)

If you search for a name on facebook does that person know that you have searched them


----------



## samanthajane (14 Aug 2009)

Not that i'm aware of. I hope not anyway lol done some digging around myself.


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Aug 2009)

You should be ok , just searching for a name on facebook , however you may not be able to access that persons information , but you will see his/her friends .

If you have a friend / mutual friend that that has this person as a friend , then this persons name will pop up as a person you could add as a friend , ( suggested friends )

however , that person will not know that you did a search of their name .

Only that next time they log-in , they may see your profile , as a suggested friend .


----------



## Commercial (14 Aug 2009)

So what your saying allthedoyles is that anyone that comes up as a suggested friend could have looked at your profile?


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Aug 2009)

Commercial said:


> So what your saying allthedoyles is that anyone that comes up as a suggested friend could have looked at your profile?


 
No, they cannot see your profile , only your profile main photo. 

Once you have your privacy settings correct , it is not possible to view another persons profile .


----------



## shootingstar (14 Aug 2009)

if u search for someone on FB it 'may' possibly show up in your/their suggestion box to add as a friend, but there is no way/no proof of them knowing u did a search on them. 

Some facebookers dont set their privacy setting so u can easily access their pages for a nose around & not bother adding them


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Aug 2009)

When I joined FB , I was shocked to see ''suggested friends '' of people I knew on my homepage , but never had any contact with them , and don't really like them either.

This must have been because I accepted friends , and these friends were also friends with these 'not wanted ' friends .

I think there is a strong link between FB and Gmail too . Even if you dont import friends email addresses from gmail , FB still suggests these as friend s.


----------



## paddyjnr (15 Aug 2009)

Be very very careful of your security setting on FB and make sure you thoroughly read through them and understand them, FB's default settings are not one bit secure. Where your photos are concerned I would tick the box friend only because weather your profile is set to private or not any friend of a friend of a friend can have a good "nosey" through your pics and even download them for whatever reason. 
Whilst I agree it is a great way of communication, it is very much open to exploitation.


----------



## GreenQueen (15 Aug 2009)

paddyjnr said:


> Where your photos are concerned I would tick the box friend only because weather your profile is set to private or not any friend of a friend of a friend can have a good "nosey" through your pics and even download them for whatever reason.


+1
With regards to searching for an individual; if you search for someone who has their profile restricted to only being viewed by direct friends you may never be able to find them on Facebook even if they are users.

My profile is set to the highest security settings which means that even if someone browses through a friend's list of friends (if you get what I mean) they will see my name only.  They will not see a profile picture and there will not be a link on my name to add me to their list or view my profile.  You cannot do a direct search for my name as you won't find me.  The only way you can be added as a friend to my list is if I do it myself.


----------

